

Starbucks is Too Cheap According to our Brainwaves - roymurdock
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/scientist-uses-brainwaves-to-test-ideal-prices-for-products-a-926807.html

======
onion2k
I wonder if he addressed the issue of groups. People don't always go to
coffeeshops alone. If someone in a group thinks the price is too high and
refuses to shop there, the entire group will drink elsewhere. Starbucks need
to price their coffee to maximise their revenue - which is almost certainly
lower than the average "happiest" price if you account for sets.

Fascinating area of research.

